# Beemer's new marking skills have gone haywire



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

My poor Beemer is definitely over stressed. He was so much more anxious in our drive to visit my sister as it was the first time I had done it by myself and had brought their beds to make it more comfortable. I guess what it did was to make it strange and then he would react to whenever I got stressed due to road conditions which did not help. 

In addition to the new surroundings, we are staying in an area where neighbors' porches and patios are right next to ours. So every sound he hears, different people coming and going just is stressing out. Not to mention me trying to get him to stop barking as I don't want to get kicked out doesn't help. Add my two nieces, eight and eleven, and he's past his tolerance level. 

So much so that while going to dinner, he tried to pee on a bush but actually peed on his sister. Then at the dog park, after I played with a little puppy miniature golden doodle, Beemer peed on my foot. There was also a large golden who kept pestering him and I had my phone out to try to get a picture if yellow dog that may have been precipitating factors. But yikes!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Poor Beemer.  

For what it's worth I am reading a book called Natural Health for dogs and cats and the vet says to add an anti stress supplement to the diet in these kinds of situations. It says add 5 -15 mg (depending on weight) of a complete vitamin B complex tablet (B2, B6 and pantothenic acid) as well as a sprinkle of nutritional yeast. When you get home continue with this and add 1-2 grams of vitamin C spread throughout the day for another week. Ideally you'd have started this a week before the trip. This is a doctor who feeds exclusively RAW. 

I have never done anything like this, I wonder if it is actually advisable or if it could do any harm?


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Poor Beemer's saying . . . . "I wanna go home mommy!!" Poos take a while to adapt to changes, as you know! Hope your shoes and Lexi are Pee-free the remainder of your trip and they become more relaxed so you can enjoy your sister and family!!! XXOO


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Aww poor Beemer. He needs a pheromone plug in....or some lavender essential oil and a nice relaxing massage might help.....for Beemer, not you . Your time comes later with a glass of wine.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

He tried again this morning. Missed but really strange. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Oh what a shame Beemer isn't enjoying his travels Is Lexi completely ok with it? It must be hard to relax and enjoy your break knowing your boy is so unsettled. Perhaps you and Lexi should take it as a compliment he wants to mark you, he counts you as his  Hopefully with reassurance he will come around, good luck, xxx to Beemer


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Little by little he is getting better. Last night he wasn't up all night barking at every sound and we got a little break from the kids for the better part of a day so he was able to sleep this afternoon. And during the walk this evening they were both champs as we walked along the edge of the coast. Walked by lots of dogs and people. Beemer only barked once at some kid that was screaming on the beach. But other than that, great even with the loose leash walking. 

Even with the little hiccups and the repeated barking, I'm really proud of how they have done. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Glad he is improving 

Just wanted to say what a lovely owner you are to realise he is doing things because he is stressed and worried rather than blaming him 

Hope you are all having a lovely break


----------

